# Does your puppy grunt?



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Ever since we brought him home Knox has made this soft grunting noise whenever I pick him up and cradle him like a baby. I just noticed him doing it again as he was rolling on top a favorite bone of his. I think one of these mornings I am going to wake up and see a web hanging over his crate saying, "Some Pup" or something. I asked the vet why he sounds like a pig but she said he is fine. It's just his soft palate forming.

Anyone else?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah Marley now and again will let out a little piggy grunt, I just laugh and call him a piglet. My friends Staffordshire Bull Terrier makes real pig noises all the time, it scared the hell out of me when she stayed with me for the week!!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Marleys mummy said:


> Yeah Marley now and again will let out a little piggy grunt, I just laugh and call him a piglet. My friends Staffordshire Bull Terrier makes real pig noises all the time, it scared the hell out of me when she stayed with me for the week!!


Lol. We have friends who have an English bulldog and that one, too, is always grunting and snorting. Makes for an interesting get-together! At first I thought Knox's snout was stuffy... or he was having trouble breathing... I'm relieved to know it's okay.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jamie makes little grunting noises; he also snores!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson oinks like a pig sometimes when I rub his tummy and roll around on the floor with him.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the grunting sounds. It doesn't go away hen they are older either. Asia does it when she's content. I think it's cute.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey has a bunch of different grunts, and I suspect each one means something different. It's hysterical when I grunt back at her, she will tilt her head and make a different sound, and I will reply. Actually sounds like a conversation!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

My Karlie grunts, growns, and lets out a mean burp! She is not the least bit girlish........and I also forgot the other gas that makes us get up and leave the room..........

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush speaks her own "grunt, grunt, snort" language...what's worse is when my hubby speaks it back to her...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey grunts when he's happy, and especially when he's excited. When we were living with my parents, nothing excited him more than noticing that my mom had dozed off in the recliner. He'd pick up a toy, tense up so much that his ears stick out, and start grunting away!! I also get a big grunt-y greeting when I come home from work. When he really can't contain himself, the grunts are broken up by whines, growls, and a combination of the two. He really does wear his heart on his sleeve, there's no mistaking how my boy feels!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra grunts, groans, burps and a soft whine.
She's not a barker, only 3 times so far have heard her bark.
She's a very funny to listen to.
Karen


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All mine grunt, burp and moan.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Roo grunts when he gets up like he can't haul himself up he's so lazy!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily snorts when I pet her. It's a long snort that sounds like an exaggerated snore, but she's awake. It's not very ladylike, but at least she's happy when she makes the sound!


----------

